# XCode project template for wxWidget



## Falkor (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, 

I'll a new MAC user and if I managed to make my old wxwindows programs compile and work on my Powerbook. 
I was wandering if there exists a template specific for wxwidget applications in XCode? If not, as someone created its own templates and how as he done it?


----------



## rasco (Jan 27, 2011)

Look at http://rasco.concordia.sk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7:wxmacsamplexcodeproject&catid=5:wxwidgets&Itemid=14


----------

